# Jonah--you are missed my friend



## fxrsteve (Apr 7, 2013)

I miss this little guy.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

A fitting video tribute. Sad to hear of the loss. He lived a very long time for a rattie.


----------



## fxrsteve (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Dusty. I like to think that he lived such a long life because of the attention and love we shared with him. The past week and a half were tough though. I fed him orange juice and jelly on a q-tip because he was unable to move , although he would try to sit up when I held him. I have three others and I can only hope they enjoy equally long lives


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Not that it matters now but orange ir citrus is bad for male rats I believe it causes kidney problems but I can't remember. I'm sorry for your loss he was definitely loved. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milo124 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, rotties are great rat. Tough thing to have to put a rat down but like you said you never forget about them.


----------

